

Google doesn't understand what iGoogle does. Offers unrelated 'alternatives'. - lessnonymous
https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2664197

======
lessnonymous
None of their suggestions is an actual replacement (or 'alternative') to
iGoogle's dashboard.

Nothing else I've looked at seems to work the same way. There's about a
bajillion RSS readers. Even some that allow a dashboard layout. But I can't
find anything (useful) that provides the same service as iGoogle.

